# hardcore R35's at Sepang circuit today



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well what with uk being - one million degrees, flights cancelled, jets on run ways for 4 hours, my email going nuts for tunes over here still i decided to stay a bit longer...(gtc supplies way more to se asia than we do in uk) and glad i did as today 10 of the most modified 35's in the area turned up for track event at Sepang. a number of cars were running GTC carbon aero, exhaust parts etc...

like them or not they are totally unique and virtually nothing is getting close to them on the street or track




























yup thats 8k worth of mag wheel and around 10k worth of endless brakes










my friend keith's MB mental R35, including gtc gt1 bonnet, endless brakes, zeal suspension, bride seats and much more










stunning in the flesh



















another gtc bonnet and other parts









































































GTC intake coming shortly 










gtc carbon canards










matt black wrap





































GTC wing























































endless brakes and zeal suspension






















































































































brake cooling guide




















:flame:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

erm wow

simply stunning!

my eyes have turned green!


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome pics, isn't that esprit rear wing on the White and black GTR? Guess Malaysian gtr are much hard core then in uk..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hfc said:


> Awesome pics, isn't that esprit rear wing on the White and black GTR? Guess Malaysian gtr are much hard core then in uk..


they are singaporian GT-R's, and no thats GTC carbon. esprit looks similar, as it also looks like the Lambo SV wing and a tuner ferrari wing (i forgot name)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Any of the other aero bits GTC, Ben? e.b front lips, side skirts etc?

p.s. stay in SE Asia..... way too cold here!


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry Ben. That wing looks great, what's the price for the wing and do you have front splitter in carbon?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup doing side skirts, the diffuser fins in pics. developing a good front spoiler is proving time consuming. i would like to do something classly and similar to the spec-v / super Takiyu GT-R. also a rear under like the super takiyu gtr with air guides would be nice

i heard the zele stuff is so common here that owners are pulling it off and fitting different aero :chuckle:

On the black GTR with orange decals is a Top Secret front spoiler, but the fit is not great believe or not.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

are you planning to use some polyprop plastics ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The four diffuser blades beneath the black car look really cool.
Also love the look of the Top Secret front splitter, titanium skid plates FTW!

What make are the split five spoke mags you mentioned? Are they lighter than stock and are they strong enough?

Loads of problems with the old magnesium Dymags back in the R32 days.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Love it, crazy. Stuff is coming out so quickly. Wonder how the rate of mods coompares to the time of the release of the R32 Gtr?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> The four diffuser blades beneath the black car look really cool.
> Also love the look of the Top Secret front splitter, titanium skid plates FTW!
> 
> What make are the split five spoke mags you mentioned? Are they lighter than stock and are they strong enough?
> ...



they are Shadow Sports wheels, made by Enkei. we're had a set come to UK to a customer. if truth be told i wasn't that amazed at weight saving. even though dymag almost fcked me over by going into administration they are defo lighter and cheaper !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

DRAGON said:


> Love it, crazy. Stuff is coming out so quickly. Wonder how the rate of mods coompares to the time of the release of the R32 Gtr?


different league. R35 world wide car. everyone in mad rush to modify, in many cases at the expense of waiting for the right part / tune

Ross you should have come out here with me


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> they are Shadow Sports wheels, made by Enkei. we're had a set come to UK to a customer. if truth be told i wasn't that amazed at weight saving. even though dymag almost fcked me over by going into administration they are defo lighter and cheaper !


No way, I know Shadow Sports love the GTR tax, but more expensive than Dymags! :runaway:

Shame as they are best looking aftermarket wheel I've seen so far, the only ones that don't look worse than the stock ones.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No way, I know Shadow Sports love the GTR tax, but more expensive than Dymags! :runaway:
> 
> Shame as they are best looking aftermarket wheel I've seen so far, the only ones that don't look worse than the stock ones.


Well have to agree, although had to read it twice- the standard wheels are really good looking to start with.

Not keen on most of the aftermarket wheels i've seen


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No way, I know Shadow Sports love the GTR tax, but more expensive than Dymags! :runaway:
> 
> Shame as they are best looking aftermarket wheel I've seen so far, the only ones that don't look worse than the stock ones.


David,

I have to agree, I've had my eye on these although I didn't know the cost was so high.

I saw them here

Enkei - Shadow Sports "Magnesium Forged Wheel for R35"

Ally


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1:

cars look epic,

are the grey endless calipers a special order, cos you only really see them in blue


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*benji*

guess i live on the wrongside off the globe stuning pics mate .


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

Great pics Ben - Keith's a great guy..in the process of sending a GTR to Malaysia for a friend - hoping Keith will be looking after it for him.

Prashan


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to bother but who makes that front splitter with the skidplate? That's the best idea I've seen! Why didn't anybody think about that!:bowdown1:

That's the one I need!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, love that black Wald one with your bonnet, looks really cool! :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Wow, love that black Wald one with your bonnet, looks really cool! :smokin:


Thanks Dave. I like the hyper orange one


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

aw how sweet does our bonnet look painted with exposed carbon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That does look really good and a tasty Brabus next to it I see.

Did you take the pic? If so, consider cleaning your lens or preferably buy a better camera, they're not expensive!


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

GTC carbon bonnet look really good on the R35 love it !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

My friend Keith 35 is looking tasty


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I really don't know how these guys do it, I drive a fair amount in Singapore and anything more than my Golf GTI is unusable. Looks so nice though, minus the stupid orange bits.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Envy, Envy Envy and I own a GTR !! LOL


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I must say I much prefer the GTC bonnet to the Top Racing one. Better quality and fit according to a NAGTROC thread about the Top Racing one too.

Are you still making them Ben?


----------



## Trackep (May 27, 2010)

Is one of them GTR's using bolt on spacers?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GTR ally said:


> David,
> 
> I have to agree, I've had my eye on these although I didn't know the cost was so high.
> 
> ...



and note they are on a RED GTR ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Interesting pics, nice 'day at the office'  

I must be getting old or something but I'm yet to see a set of wheels that suit the GTR better than the stock ones! That also goes for the bumpers, spoilers etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

was at sepang circuit at the weekend for Timeattack. great event / day 38'c :flame:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

I need a bib - my mouth is watering, Yeah the cars also, but the weather !


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks great some stunning cars there, we can never have too many pics of them !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Reuben's 35 with GTC bonnet and front spoiler


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Reallly like the red and black look!

Is that a respray Ben?


----------

